# PS3, non si vede più l'HD



## Fabriman94 (16 Luglio 2014)

La mia ps3 ha un problema, praticamente non si vede più in HD, ma devo giocarci con modalità video SCART, il che significa che dovrò giocare su un televisore full-hd, con una definizione da chiavica. Bene, sono andato in assistenza e mi hanno detto che il problema sta nella scheda madre che si è bruciata e detto che loro non possono fare niente, in quanto la scheda madre è difficile da trovare. Ora vorrei chiedervi, è vero quello che mi hanno detto? Significa quindi che il problema mio è irrisolvibile anche se vado in un assistenza di un' altra città? Allora che esistono a fare queste assistenze sony?


----------



## Miro (16 Luglio 2014)

Hai provato semplicemente a cambiare cavo?


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Luglio 2014)

Eccallà , tipico atteggiamento della Sony ... io ho buttato una PS3 nuova perché aveva Brickkato e la risposta è stata " mi dispiace non si può fare nulla " .. e quindi cosa devo fare , sono anche fuori garanzia ? .... " nulla ci dispiace , la consolle è da buttare " ... 

ho comprato la Xbox One ... Sony a mai più rivederci .


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Luglio 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Hai provato semplicemente a cambiare cavo?


Si e pure il televisore. L'assistenza mi ha confermato infatti che c'è stato un danneggiamento del processore o scheda, insomma quella parte hardware che fa vedere i giochi nella miglior definizione (leggendo su internet pare si tratti della GPU). La mia domanda è: ci sono assistenze che possono riparare la ps3, anche se ci sono danneggiamenti riguardanti l'hardware? Infatti vorrei portarla in un altro centro e sperare che siano più esperti.


----------



## Miro (16 Luglio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Si e pure il televisore. L'assistenza mi ha confermato infatti che c'è stato un danneggiamento del processore o scheda, insomma quella parte hardware che fa vedere i giochi nella miglior definizione (leggendo su internet pare si tratti della GPU). La mia domanda è: ci sono assistenze che possono riparare la ps3, anche se ci sono danneggiamenti riguardanti l'hardware? Infatti vorrei portarla in un altro centro e sperare che siano più esperti.



Si probabilmente è la GPU, cioè il processore grafico.
Per quanto riguarda questo tipo di riparazioni, ti consiglierei sempre di cambiare la console, a meno che non sia ancora in garanzia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Luglio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Si e pure il televisore. L'assistenza mi ha confermato infatti che c'è stato un danneggiamento del processore o scheda, insomma quella parte hardware che fa vedere i giochi nella miglior definizione (leggendo su internet pare si tratti della GPU). La mia domanda è: ci sono assistenze che possono riparare la ps3, anche se ci sono danneggiamenti riguardanti l'hardware? Infatti vorrei portarla in un altro centro e sperare che siano più esperti.



Sei in garanzia ? presumo di no dalle tue parole ..


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Luglio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sei in garanzia ? presumo di no dalle tue parole ..


No, purtroppo. Ci sono i centri o i negozi che sanno riparare seriamente le PS3? Fino a 100 euro potrei anche pagare.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Luglio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> No, purtroppo. Ci sono i centri o i negozi che sanno riparare seriamente le PS3? Fino a 100 euro potrei anche pagare.



Guarda quella di mio fratello aveva un guasto al lettore ottico, l'ha portata da uno che tra l'altro principalmente ripara computer e l'ha riparata. certo se è proprio difficile da trovare il pezzo la vedo dura.


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Guarda quella di mio fratello aveva un guasto al lettore ottico, l'ha portata da uno che tra l'altro principalmente ripara computer e l'ha riparata. certo se è proprio difficile da trovare il pezzo la vedo dura.


Non penso proprio sia difficile. Questi qua dove io vado, sono gli stessi che quando gli portai la ps3 da loro, perchè era danneggiato il disco rigido, mi dissero che non si poteva cambiare (cosa falsissima). Poi me la sostituirono, perchè in garanzia. [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] in che città sta sto qui che ripara anche computer?


----------



## Liuke (16 Luglio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> No, purtroppo. Ci sono i centri o i negozi che sanno riparare seriamente le PS3? Fino a 100 euro potrei anche pagare.


Ma a sto punto non ti conviene prendere una ps3 usata? Le trovi anche a meno di 100 se cerchi bene


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Luglio 2014)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Ma a sto punto non ti conviene prendere una ps3 usata? Le trovi anche a meno di 100 se cerchi bene


Naaa non mi va di perdere tutti i dati.


----------



## Liuke (16 Luglio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Naaa non mi va di perdere tutti i dati.


vabbe metti il tuo hard disk...penso si possa fare


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Luglio 2014)

Liuke ha scritto:


> vabbe metti il tuo hard disk...penso si possa fare


Si ma vorrei veramente controllare se i prezzi sono così alti nel sostituire la GPU.


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Luglio 2014)

Tornata la mia ps3 dall'assistenza, non l'hanno neanche aperta per vedere il danno  . Penosi, ma almeno non si sono presi niente in denaro (c'è chi lo fa purtroppo).


----------



## iceman. (21 Luglio 2014)

Io ho dovuto cambiare la ps4 nuova dopo una settimana perché non prendeva i dischi, me l'hanno rimandata nuova con tanto di cavi e joystick, ora ne ho due hahahaha


----------

